# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Δεν αντέχω άλλο

## DiSI

Καλησπέρα... ανοίγω καινούργιο thread με την ελπίδα να το δουν και να απαντήσουν πιο πολλοί... 
παιδιά δεν αντέχω άλλο... ζω με αυτό το πράγμα Ποσο καιρό, μου κολλάνε διάφορες ιδέες, κοιτάζω την αδερφή μου και λέω τώρα αυτή τι μου είναι τι νιώθει για εμένα τι πρέπει να νιώσω εγώ πως πρέπει να νιώσω, με τους γονείς μου το ίδιο, άλλες φορές με κοιτάω στον καθρέφτη και λέω τώρα ποια είμαι πως κουνιεμαι ή μιλάω και λέω τώρα εγώ το είπα αυτό και πως μιλάω... κατά καιρούς με πιάνει και με το αγόρι μου μήπως δεν τον θέλω και όλο αυτό με αγχώνει.. χθες και ενώ πάλευα με την αρρωστοφοβια μου, με έπιασε ενώ ήμασταν αγκαλιά ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω, λέω τώρα αυτός υπάρχει και τι σημαίνει αυτό τι μου είναι εμένα πως νιώθει πως πρέπει εγώ να νιώσω κ δώστου η κρίση πανικού και τα κλάματα... από χθες κλαίω συνέχεια κάθε φορά που σκέφτομαι ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω είναι σαν να χωρίζω μαζί του και κλαίω... παιδιά αυτό το έχει πάθει κανεις; Δεν μπορώ άλλο...

----------


## Μαγδα

> Καλησπέρα... ανοίγω καινούργιο thread με την ελπίδα να το δουν και να απαντήσουν πιο πολλοί... 
> παιδιά δεν αντέχω άλλο... ζω με αυτό το πράγμα Ποσο καιρό, μου κολλάνε διάφορες ιδέες, κοιτάζω την αδερφή μου και λέω τώρα αυτή τι μου είναι τι νιώθει για εμένα τι πρέπει να νιώσω εγώ πως πρέπει να νιώσω, με τους γονείς μου το ίδιο, άλλες φορές με κοιτάω στον καθρέφτη και λέω τώρα ποια είμαι πως κουνιεμαι ή μιλάω και λέω τώρα εγώ το είπα αυτό και πως μιλάω... κατά καιρούς με πιάνει και με το αγόρι μου μήπως δεν τον θέλω και όλο αυτό με αγχώνει.. χθες και ενώ πάλευα με την αρρωστοφοβια μου, με έπιασε ενώ ήμασταν αγκαλιά ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω, λέω τώρα αυτός υπάρχει και τι σημαίνει αυτό τι μου είναι εμένα πως νιώθει πως πρέπει εγώ να νιώσω κ δώστου η κρίση πανικού και τα κλάματα... από χθες κλαίω συνέχεια κάθε φορά που σκέφτομαι ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω είναι σαν να χωρίζω μαζί του και κλαίω... παιδιά αυτό το έχει πάθει κανεις; Δεν μπορώ άλλο...


Μια καλή λύση είναι να γραφτείς σε ένα γυμναστήριο με καθρέφτες.Να απασχολήσεις τον εαυτό σου με μία ώρα το πώς στεκέσαι ,το πώς διαικπερωνείς την άσκηση,προφανως πρόκειται για μία υγειης ενασχόληση με πολλούς πολέμιους.Ποση ώρα Αφιερώνεις στον καθρέφτη;Ναι είναι υγιές.Ε πισής εκτός από την αίθουσα γυμναστηρίου που μεγάλωσα ακόμα και ο εργασιακός μου χώρος ένα καφέ ήταν γεμάτο καθρέφτες ένα τρικ να μεγαλώνει ο χώρος λόγο τα περιορισμένα τετραγωνικά.

----------


## Atzougia

Μάγδα χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλλω η απάντηση σου είναι λίγο άκυρη ... Μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε τι τραβάμε....

----------


## DiSI

> Μάγδα χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλλω η απάντηση σου είναι λίγο άκυρη ... Μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε τι τραβάμε....


Είναι λογικό τώρα να μου μιλάει το αγόρι μου και να μην τον νιώθω; Εσυ που το έχεις περάσει σε παρακαλώ βοήθησε με... πως ένιωθες;

----------


## Atzougia

Η βάση είναι η ίδια σε όλους αλλά η εκδήλωση διαφορετικη..... Εγώ πχ στον φίλο μου τρόμαζα που έβλεπα τα χέρια του ,τα πόδια του μου φαίνονταν πολύ παράξενα..... Ο ψυχολόγος τι σου είπε;

----------


## DiSI

> Η βάση είναι η ίδια σε όλους αλλά η εκδήλωση διαφορετικη..... Εγώ πχ στον φίλο μου τρόμαζα που έβλεπα τα χέρια του ,τα πόδια του μου φαίνονταν πολύ παράξενα..... Ο ψυχολόγος τι σου είπε;


Ότι μου βγήκε γιατί ήθελα να νιώσω μοναδική και δεν ένιωσα εκείνη την στιγμή και ότι αντικατοπτρίζει άλλες ανάγκες που είχα πιο μικρή... όμως καλά όλα αυτά αλλά δεν μας λένε πως θα σταματήσουμε να νιώθουμε ετσι... εγώ συνεχίζω να νιώθω σαν να μην υπάρχει και όποτε τον βλέπω με πιάνουν κλάματα... είναι αβάσταχτο όλο αυτό

----------


## Μαγδα

> Ότι μου βγήκε γιατί ήθελα να νιώσω μοναδική και δεν ένιωσα εκείνη την στιγμή και ότι αντικατοπτρίζει άλλες ανάγκες που είχα πιο μικρή... όμως καλά όλα αυτά αλλά δεν μας λένε πως θα σταματήσουμε να νιώθουμε ετσι... εγώ συνεχίζω να νιώθω σαν να μην υπάρχει και όποτε τον βλέπω με πιάνουν κλάματα... είναι αβάσταχτο όλο αυτό


Σκεφτεσαι να κάνεις οικογένεια με τον φίλο σου;

----------


## DiSI

> Σκεφτεσαι να κάνεις οικογένεια με τον φίλο σου;


Όχι είμαι μικρή ακόμα...

----------


## venom

Ακριβώς το ιδιο περνάω. Παλαιότερα το ειχα πιο εντονο. Οταν μου έρχεται ετσι στο μυαλο πχ σαν να μην αναγνωρίζω αυτόν που μιλάει απλα ΔΕΝ το δινω σημασία. Πες οτι δεν συμβαίνει .. εγώ αν και με δυσκολία στην αρχη το ξεπέρασα!! 
Τωρα οταν με πιάνει που και που, μου φέρνει λιγη ταχυκαρδία αλλα το πολυ σε 10 δεύτερα περνάει.. 


> Ότι μου βγήκε γιατί ήθελα να νιώσω μοναδική και δεν ένιωσα εκείνη την στιγμή και ότι αντικατοπτρίζει άλλες ανάγκες που είχα πιο μικρή... όμως καλά όλα αυτά αλλά δεν μας λένε πως θα σταματήσουμε να νιώθουμε ετσι... εγώ συνεχίζω να νιώθω σαν να μην υπάρχει και όποτε τον βλέπω με πιάνουν κλάματα... είναι αβάσταχτο όλο αυτό


Εστάλη από SLA-L22 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## pax

DeSi Καλησπερα, με την σειρα μου να σου πω οτι πριν 3 η 4 χρονια ειχα κανει ενα post παρομοιο με το δικο σου. Σκεψου οτι το επαθα απο μπαφους, πρωτα εσκασε ΑΧΔ και μετα η ΑΠΠ και το επιδορπιο κρισεις πανικου, ειχα τα παρομοια αισθηματα με τα δικα σου, αν ειμαι οντως εγω αυτος που κοιταω στον καθρεπτη, αν με ελεγχει καποιος αλλος γιατι δεν καταλαβαινα τις κινησεις που εφτιαχνα, και αν οντως υπαρχουν οι ανθρωποι που βλεπω και τα αντικειμενα που υπαρχουν στον χωρο μου. Τιποτα δεν ειχε ουσια σε οτι κοιτουσα ηταν απλα μια ματια που δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω τι μου γινοταν εκεινη την στιγμη. Μετα απο την 3η συνεδρια με τον ψυχολογο μου καταλαβα οτι θα ζησω με αυτο και θα το κουβαλαω για παντα μαζι μου διχως να με καταλαινει καποιος τι περναω και πως το περναω.

----------


## DiSI

> DeSi Καλησπερα, με την σειρα μου να σου πω οτι πριν 3 η 4 χρονια ειχα κανει ενα post παρομοιο με το δικο σου. Σκεψου οτι το επαθα απο μπαφους, πρωτα εσκασε ΑΧΔ και μετα η ΑΠΠ και το επιδορπιο κρισεις πανικου, ειχα τα παρομοια αισθηματα με τα δικα σου, αν ειμαι οντως εγω αυτος που κοιταω στον καθρεπτη, αν με ελεγχει καποιος αλλος γιατι δεν καταλαβαινα τις κινησεις που εφτιαχνα, και αν οντως υπαρχουν οι ανθρωποι που βλεπω και τα αντικειμενα που υπαρχουν στον χωρο μου. Τιποτα δεν ειχε ουσια σε οτι κοιτουσα ηταν απλα μια ματια που δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω τι μου γινοταν εκεινη την στιγμη. Μετα απο την 3η συνεδρια με τον ψυχολογο μου καταλαβα οτι θα ζησω με αυτο και θα το κουβαλαω για παντα μαζι μου διχως να με καταλαινει καποιος τι περναω και πως το περναω.


Τώρα πως είσαι;;

----------


## DiSI

> Ακριβώς το ιδιο περνάω. Παλαιότερα το ειχα πιο εντονο. Οταν μου έρχεται ετσι στο μυαλο πχ σαν να μην αναγνωρίζω αυτόν που μιλάει απλα ΔΕΝ το δινω σημασία. Πες οτι δεν συμβαίνει .. εγώ αν και με δυσκολία στην αρχη το ξεπέρασα!! 
> Τωρα οταν με πιάνει που και που, μου φέρνει λιγη ταχυκαρδία αλλα το πολυ σε 10 δεύτερα περνάει.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από SLA-L22 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Το είχες με δικούς σοτ ανθρώπους;;

----------


## venom

Ναι μπορω να πω οτι με τους δικούς μου το βιωνα ακόμα πιο πολύ. Αλλα μη σε αγχώνει αυτό. Το ευχαριστω ειναι οτι περνάει!! 


> Το είχες με δικούς σοτ ανθρώπους;;


Sent from my SLA-L22 using Psychology Forum mobile app

----------


## pax

Δυστηχως DeSi τωρα ειμαι πολυ χαλια. Στο κειμενο σου γραφεις για το αγορι σου αν δεν κανω λαθος..
Κοιτα, ο πρωτος παραγοντας που με βοηθησε οχι μονο στα ψυχολογικα προβληματα μου ηταν η πρωην μου, ηξερε θεωριτικα τι περναω και προσπαθουσε πολλες φορες να με ηρεμησει και να βαλει το εγκεφαλο μου στην θεση του.

Δευτερον και πιο σημαντικο, να γραφεις την ΑΠΠ στα παλια σου τα παππουτσια, ναι ξερω ειναι δυσκολο επειδη σκανε κατι φρικες ξαφνικα και παθαινα κοκομπλοκο, με δυναμη και υπομονη θα μπορεις να τα ξεπερνας ολα με μια ανασα! Πλεον προσωπικα σε εμενα οποτε σκανε αυτες οι φρικες γελαω και κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου, για κλαματα ειμαι δηλαδη.

Τριτον, ξανα γυρναω στο δυστηχως επειδη βιωνω τον χωρισμο της, η ζωη μου ειναι εντελως κενη και χωρις καμια ουσια.

----------


## Sotosmagas12345

> Μάγδα χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλλω η απάντηση σου είναι λίγο άκυρη ... Μόνο εμείς ξέρουμε τι τραβάμε....





> Καλησπέρα... ανοίγω καινούργιο thread με την ελπίδα να το δουν και να απαντήσουν πιο πολλοί... 
> παιδιά δεν αντέχω άλλο... ζω με αυτό το πράγμα Ποσο καιρό, μου κολλάνε διάφορες ιδέες, κοιτάζω την αδερφή μου και λέω τώρα αυτή τι μου είναι τι νιώθει για εμένα τι πρέπει να νιώσω εγώ πως πρέπει να νιώσω, με τους γονείς μου το ίδιο, άλλες φορές με κοιτάω στον καθρέφτη και λέω τώρα ποια είμαι πως κουνιεμαι ή μιλάω και λέω τώρα εγώ το είπα αυτό και πως μιλάω... κατά καιρούς με πιάνει και με το αγόρι μου μήπως δεν τον θέλω και όλο αυτό με αγχώνει.. χθες και ενώ πάλευα με την αρρωστοφοβια μου, με έπιασε ενώ ήμασταν αγκαλιά ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω, λέω τώρα αυτός υπάρχει και τι σημαίνει αυτό τι μου είναι εμένα πως νιώθει πως πρέπει εγώ να νιώσω κ δώστου η κρίση πανικού και τα κλάματα... από χθες κλαίω συνέχεια κάθε φορά που σκέφτομαι ότι δεν τον αναγνωρίζω είναι σαν να χωρίζω μαζί του και κλαίω... παιδιά αυτό το έχει πάθει κανεις; Δεν μπορώ άλλο...


Και εγώ επίσης!

----------

